
2012 Is Bullshit; 2020 Is When We’ll Be in Trouble (2012) - uptown
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8gvbg5/2012-is-bullshit-2020-is-when-well-really-be-in-trouble-fob-0003000-v19n10
======
mxxx
Very interesting, but unless I’m literally just missing it on the mobile view,
this is an extremely short interview?

